# Weird spam link in user control panel



## in-pursuit (Nov 22, 2012)

Not sure if this is the best place for this, but just 2 seconds ago I opened a thread and when I scrolled back up to the top to click on the link to go back to the parent forum I noticed in the little "Welcome, in-pursuit" box the bit where it says "New Messages" the word message was a hyperlink with a slightly greyed out text. I clicked on it thinking it was a new feature since the last software update the other day and I got two popup screens with your usual special offer/you are the 69696969696696th visitor etc. I closeed both the windows and clicked back on my browser and the link disappeared. Anyone had this happen before?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 22, 2012)

Nope....but I had a planned parenthood one today


----------

